# ..B&Q KITCHENS..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have experience of B&Q Kitchens, basically, are they any good, or a load of crap and steer well clear, just that they are in my budget and have 50% off at the moment..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloke I work with has just ordered one.

Think it's 8k all in including removal of partition wall. Seems impressed with service so far.

Ordered a week ago and they've already been to measure up.

They use local sub contractors to fit but sure the works covered by insurance and/or them.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

They are good, a friend of mine has one. Try to get soft close on all the doors/drawers though, easy to fit yourself, you just need a good chippy to do the tops


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fitted many B&Q kitchens in my time they are no better or worse than most of the others out there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I had a B&Q kitchen fitted 2 years ago and it looks as good now as it did then. I am very happy with it and the service I got them. As it turns out, my house is now on the market (only just gone on) and my estate agent assures me that the kitchen will sell it!










Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> I had a B&Q kitchen fitted 2 years ago and it looks as good now as it did then. I am very happy with it and the service I got them. As it turns out, my house is now on the market (only just gone on) and my estate agent assures me that the kitchen will sell it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was paying for an estate agent, I'd want HIM to sell it.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> If I was paying for an estate agent, I'd want HIM to sell it.


He is definately doing the work......... the hours I'm doing just now and the miles for <ahem> pleasure , I don't have time to mess about!

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > If I was paying for an estate agent, I'd want HIM to sell it.
> ...


Get a secretary and a rabbit.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> Get a secretary


We don't call 'em secretaries (Team Leaders :roll - and she is still miffed that I'm there I think :?



jampott said:


> and a rabbit.


And are YOU gonna suggest that to phope???

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Get a secretary
> ...


Yeah why not. :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev, why is your kitchen empty apart from the large assortment of free range knives [smiley=knife.gif] :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

lol - it is one of the pics from the schedule................ microwave is in the boot of the car and the kettle is in a cupboard!

<I can't cope with this!!!!!>

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice utility, though... what's the proper kitchen like?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> lol - it is one of the pics from the schedule................ microwave is in the boot of the car and the kettle is in a cupboard!
> 
> *<I can't cope with this!!!!!>*
> 
> Hev x


That was my point about the knives :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> Nice utility, though... what's the proper kitchen like?












Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > lol - it is one of the pics from the schedule................ microwave is in the boot of the car and the kettle is in a cupboard!
> ...


and I keep my Global knives VERY sharp  

Hev x


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

F**K me Hev! Your kitchen has NEVER looked like that when I last visited! There's no point trying to flog pics of someone elses house when you are trying to sell your own. Just like a car really, you wash it, polish it then decide you've had enough then decide to get a new one!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I didn't recognise the post-it note holder. It now looks a bit like a fridge, was that there all the time?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ikea kitchens have come up in the world but personally I use Howdens


----------

